# My CC's Stance



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Finally had my Koni Coils installed with H&R Trak+ spacers. Bought from Achtuning. Thanks Dion & Skylar! :beer::beer:

5mm in the rear, 12mm in the front. 235/45/18 

Just a quick photo shoot. Enjoy!
































I should add that this last picture has the 12mm spacers on the rear installed. I was curious to see how far they poked out. Looked good but with the stock tire size and drop it was poking out too much. Had some rubbing on minor bumps. So as of now it's 5mm in back 12mm up front. Super flush. I'll get some daytime photos soon.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Car looks bad ass. Nice work. :thumbup:


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Ween2010 said:


> Car looks bad ass. Nice work. :thumbup:


That looks sick . I wonder how my R-line with the Mallory wheels would look lowered and wheels spaced out.


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

looks great!

can't wait to put my fk's on tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

cwwiii said:


> Finally had my Koni Coils installed with H&R Trak+ spacers. Bought from Achtuning. Thanks Dion & Skylar! :beer::beer:
> 
> 5mm in the rear, 12mm in the front. 235/45/18
> 
> ...


Glad you like it man!!! Car looks GREAT and kinda reminds me of mine  Congrats!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

G-ReaL said:


> Glad you like it man!!! Car looks GREAT and kinda reminds me of mine  Congrats!


:laugh: Yeah It kind of does look like yours lol. Thanks so much for the help Gabe. I'm glad it's sitting where I want to. I just need to get a rotation and alignment. Then I'm set.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

Hows the ride?

Looks good!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Dampers are set at medium and the car feels planted to the ground and takes little bumps in the road nicely. Cornering is great and it's actually not as bad of a ride as I thought it would be. I live in the suburbs outside of Chicago and our roads are ok. Overall I'm really happy with Koni. Feels great!


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks Great! :thumbup:


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice:thumbup:

Makes me want to get our CC dropped with the same spacers because thar looks just about perfect!!!

Any more pics? Want to get an idea of how low you have it... Any problems with speed bumps and driveways? How is ride compared to stock?

Thinking of going with same coils or just going with Neuspeed sport or Eibach prokit with Koni FSD's


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

pandavw86 said:


> Nice:thumbup:
> 
> Makes me want to get our CC dropped with the same spacers because thar looks just about perfect!!!
> 
> ...


I don't have any pictures as of right now. I will be able to get some maybe next week. I want to take some day-time photos to show how flush the car really is. 

I haven't exactly measured but I'm almost positive that it's a 2 1/2 inch drop. I use to be able to fit my fist in the wheel gap and now I can just about put my finger in the wheel well :laugh:

I haven't gone over any speed bumps yet. But I think I'd be fine if taken from an angle. Every where I go has slight inclined drives so I haven't really tried to take it up steeper driveways. But I'm going to try with a spotter :laugh: So they can tell me how close I am. But lets put it this way. I know where I can go and where I can't...

The nice thing about having coilovers with adjustable damper is you can adjust them to be stiff or more loose of a damper. I have mine set to medium. Ride is great. You do feel the road a little bit more but it's a solid feel. Car really feels planted to the ground and corners like a dream! I would get coils if I were you. I'm really happy with my Koni coils.


----------



## Tregged (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks great when super flush. I agree about the last pic with a little poke, not into that....anymore


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Some more photos of her clean.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Gorgeous pics. Love the top 2 do you have higher res versions?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Looks damn good dude. The flushness is perfect too.Personally Id come down a half more if you can but thats about it. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Great pics! Car looks fantastic.


----------



## fco_cantu (Oct 7, 2008)

Did you set the cornering lights as DRL's??... the second pic above where the fogs are turned on..


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

HunterRose said:


> Gorgeous pics. Love the top 2 do you have higher res versions?


 I do. If you go to My Flickr Page I have them there. 



Veedubin02 said:


> Looks damn good dude. The flushness is perfect too.Personally Id come down a half more if you can but thats about it. :thumbup::beer:


 Thanks. I'm 5mm in the rear 12mm up front on 235/40/18 Conti's. If i go any lower there would be some rubbing on dips. When it's time to buy tires I'm going to run a lower profile tire so I can go lower  



fco_cantu said:


> Did you set the cornering lights as DRL's??... the second pic above where the fogs are turned on..


 No. That's with my fogs (front & rear) on. It just so happens that when I had them coded in the DRL's light up when I enable the rear fog. I like how it looks. 



i29gtaylor said:


> Great pics! Car looks fantastic.


 Thanks :beer:


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

:thumbup: 
sheeeee-it! I want mine lowered like yours! 
How much does the suspension set up cost installed? 
what tint did you use on your windows? 
Frakin' awesome!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

cwwiii said:


> Thanks. I'm 5mm in the rear 12mm up front on 235/40/18 Conti's. If i go any lower there would be some rubbing on dips. When it's time to buy tires I'm going to run a lower profile tire so I can go lower


 Heck if you went 10-20mm skinnier tire you would be on point I ran 225/35 on my 19s and was lower. I would consider a 215/40 or 45 and pull a little stretch to make it work but maintain proper overall diameter.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

arkijak said:


> :thumbup:
> sheeeee-it! I want mine lowered like yours!
> How much does the suspension set up cost installed?
> what tint did you use on your windows?
> Frakin' awesome!


 Thanks man :beer: I have Koni SS Coils which I ordered from Achtuning. I PMed you prices. I had 35% tint installed which is legal in IL. Now it's time for you to get moar low :thumbup::thumbup: 



Veedubin02 said:


> Heck if you went 10-20mm skinnier tire you would be on point I ran 225/35 on my 19s and was lower. I would consider a 215/40 or 45 and pull a little stretch to make it work but maintain proper overall diameter.


 That's what I was thinking. I might upgrade to 19's even though I love the Interlagos. It's just it all costs money and I would need to save up for nice wheels and tires. I'll take what you said in mind when it's time to get tires. I would like to see my CC lower but for the roads we have in Chicago this setup is pretty perfect right now.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice! My Koni Coils are scheduled to be delivered tomorrow, can't wait to get them on!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Right click, saved!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Right click, saved!


 ^^


----------



## manomusic (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks perfect. 

I always wonder why car companies don't do this from the factory? Maybe not on coils but at least some lower springs.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

manomusic said:


> Looks perfect.
> 
> I always wonder why car companies don't do this from the factory? Maybe not on coils but at least some lower springs.


 I agree! That's what everyone tells me when they see my car.


----------



## FLIGHTSKOOL23 (Feb 27, 2011)

car is nice very clean looking


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Nice and classy. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

PSU said:


> Nice and classy. :thumbup::thumbup:


That's what I was going for. Now it's time for new wheels and to go lower......while keepin' it classy.:beer:


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> No. That's with my fogs (front & rear) on. It just so happens that when I had them coded in the DRL's light up when I enable the rear fog. I like how it looks.


Yeah, I'm not sure why it's like that lol. The other thing we couldn't figure out had something to do with your parking lights not coming on all the time or something.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Veedubin02 said:


> Heck if you went 10-20mm skinnier tire you would be on point I ran 225/35 on my 19s and was lower. I would consider a 215/40 or 45 and pull a little stretch to make it work but maintain proper overall diameter.


You know I was thinking about buying new tires. 225/35 wrapped around 19's for the Summer. My only problem would be that I would run steelies as my winter setup. What tire setup would I need? I really don't feel like adjusting the coils every season. I would like a summer and winter setup that all I would have to do is install the wheels myself.

Or am I too into the "stance" game that I'd have to adjust my coilovers? Just curious to see if anyone has an answer fo me.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

Steelies? Which ones? 16" steelies won't clear 3.6/R32 brakes.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Have a spair steelie in the trunk. So it has to fit. Maybe my steelie is custom? Idk.


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

Needs to come down but still looks good


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Sovietaced said:


> Needs to come down but still looks good


Agreed :laugh: Once these tires are done I'm going with a smaller size and going lower.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> Have a spair steelie in the trunk. So it has to fit. Maybe my steelie is custom? Idk.


Weird as hell. I know MkV R32's came with a low profile temporary 18" steelie.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

g60_corrado_91 said:


> Weird as hell. I know MkV R32's came with a low profile temporary 18" steelie.


I'm seriously going to have to take a look at the wheel and tire size. I've never taken it out (thank god) yet. When I have some time I'll check...maybe it is a huge 18" steelie :laugh: If it is...I'm ordering 3 more from VW and having them painted white gold hahah


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Took some pictures the other day with my 75-300mm Canon Lens.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice.... pic#1 :thumbup:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Just had my Rotiform 19x8.5 BLQ's ET35 mounted on Continental DWS A/S 225/35's

Rear sit's really good might bring it out with a 1 or 2mm spacer and the front needs to come out at least 6mm or so. I have to spin the coils down a little bit more and I think everything will look just like I wanted it. Enjoy


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:
what are you doing with your other wheels?


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

arkijak said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> what are you doing with your other wheels?


I'll be using them as my winter setup.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> Just had my Rotiform 19x8.5 BLQ's ET35 mounted on Continental DWS A/S 225/35's
> 
> Rear sit's really good might bring it out with a 1 or 2mm spacer and the front needs to come out at least 6mm or so. I have to spin the coils down a little bit more and I think everything will look just like I wanted it. Enjoy




Looks great. :thumbup::thumbup:


Same size spacers? 12mm front & 5mm rear?


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, that looks great!! Nicely done. I think those wheels suit the car perfectly. Very nice pics as well :beer:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

BLQ's :thumbdown:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

ptfern said:


> Looks great. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Same size spacers? 12mm front & 5mm rear?


No just the wheels. I'll be putting the 5mm up front to see how it looks. Wheels are ET35 so I don't really need a spacer in the rear.. but I might try a 2mm and see how it looks.




Aonarch said:


> BLQ's :thumbdown:


:laugh: It's ok....they aren't for everyone that's for sure.


----------



## Erwheezy (Jan 31, 2008)

nice pics. i have a question i have the same size wheels 19x8.5 et 35 same tires but a little wider 235 instead of 225, i was wondering with the 5mm spacer would that push the wheel to almost poking out of will it be lined up right on the fender. thanks


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] OLD (Feb 23, 2011)

:wave:

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## CC FROM CC (Jun 9, 2011)

looks awesome I cant wait to get my wheels installed !


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

your CC is looking good.

I think the BLQ's were just made for the CC.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

rabbit07 said:


> your CC is looking good.
> 
> I think the BLQ's were just made for the CC.


Yeah I know what you mean. I love how they look when moving. I need to get a good rolling shot with these wheels. What size wheels and tires?

I also think I'm the only CC in Chicago with Roti's.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Just the right lighting so I felt the need to take the camera out of the trunk.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

looking good. Rotiforms are taking over the cc forums!


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

cwwiii said:


> Just the right lighting so I felt the need to take the camera out of the trunk.


Heh, just saw this on flickr. sick.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

are your fogs HID's or just yellow bulbs? also where did you get them.

my wheels are 19" and I am running 235's.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

They're just bulbs. Nokya Hyper Yellows. Buy them at autothing.com they have the best prices.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

cwwiii said:


> They're just bulbs. Nokya Hyper Yellows. Buy them at autothing.com they have the best prices.


thanks! will order them now.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

That's exactly what I'm looking for. 

Looks really good. 

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------

